# Which Raised Panel Bit Set



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a beginner about to start making some raised panel doors for the first time. I'm fairly handy with tools and have some experience with a router but I'm still a beginner. I bought a bosch 1617 kit, a rockler router table top and fence and I built my own cabinet to set it up on. I'm looking for advice on which raised panel bit set to buy. I will be doing this on the side for my own use and won't be selling cabinets or anything like that but at the same time I want this set of bits to last and work well so I don't want to scrimp. I have looked at MLCS, Katana, CMT and Sommerfeld. Any suggestions on which way to go with those or others for that matter? Also would like to know if most people use a coping sled or not. And if so can you recommend a good one. The reviews on every one I have found are all over the map so I want to make sure I get what I pay for.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Most of my quality bits are CMT, I've never had a problem with them. I also prefer a vertical panel raising bit, I believe it to be far safer than a horizontal one.
Router bits-Vertical raised panel router bits-CMT tools


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I use Freud. Katana, CMT and Sommerfeld are good as well. The vertical panel raiser will work as long as you don't want to do any cathedral or other curved panels.

As for a coping sled, I have never found a need for one.


----------



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 13, 2012)

What about setup blocks? Are they necessary or is it more of an experience and practice kind of thing?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Lowcountrygamecock said:


> What about setup blocks? Are they necessary or is it more of an experience and practice kind of thing?


A few test cuts on scrap to get it where you want it, and then cut and make your own setup block, label and keep it . Then future setups a very quick.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> A few test cuts on scrap to get it where you want it, and then cut and make your own setup block, label and keep it . Then future setups a very quick.


+1.

Exactly same as I do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

youtube sommerfeld ez set

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Shaker Raised Panels Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube

~ARCH RAISED PANEL DOOR with Marc Sommerfeld - YouTube

==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

All the manufacturers you mentioned make very good raised panel sets with different profiles.

Many users have their 'favorite' set, and this is what they will recommend. That does not mean that the others are unsatisfactory. 

A coping sled may be handy for coping the ends of the rails, but there are ways around that.

I would look carefully at which profile I wanted for the doors.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi N/a.
> 
> All the manufacturers you mentioned make very good raised panel sets with different profiles.
> 
> ...


Agreed... and it depends on what you can afford also. BJ has a good raised panel jig in his uploads for doing it on a Table Saw. He likes vertical raised panel bits.. but he also has 2 horizontal router tables to use them in.

I have a lot of sets, but I had to... for the different profiles I offered or had to match to.

For raised panels on a router table...
- Raised Panel bit of the profile you are going to do. Popular profiles for that are ogee, cove or straight.
- Rail and stile bit set of the profile you want. They are a set as they are a mirror image of each other. Popular profiles are ogee, bead, shaker, traditional... But on a budget you could also use a tongue and groove created with straight bits or slot cutters.
- Door pull bits. Profile names vary for these... But search on door pull, finger pull, door edge and drawer pull bits. One popular profile is the euro. on a budget you could use a round-over and a round-nose.

Most brands offer a 3 bit set with the panel and the rail & stile set at a lower price than buying separately.

There are a lot of different profiles and mixes of profiles. So that is the first decision. Then, not all brands have all profiles. This is true more for door edge bits. It easy if you are starting fresh and building new, rather than trying to match existing... Because then your choices are more open.

Practice on scrap first. Don't try to take the whole cut at one time... with 1/4" depths of cut at a time, with a 1/16th inch depth of cut for a finish pass.

Instead of rushing out and buying a coping sled... starting out, you can use a squared block of wood as a guide/jig. I have a rail jig in my uploads, that is just a verified "square" to use for making my rail cuts.

Lots of info here on this forum on raised panels... Just search. A wealth of info. In those, I have posts were I use fence shims to determine my depth of cuts with panel bits, keeping the bit at a static bit height. BJ likes using different sized bearings to do the same. A lot of other tips and how-to's or how they did it's here. If you have questions, just ask.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Lowcountrygamecock said:


> I'm a beginner about to start making some raised panel doors for the first time. I'm fairly handy with tools and have some experience with a router but I'm still a beginner. I bought a bosch 1617 kit, a rockler router table top and fence and I built my own cabinet to set it up on. I'm looking for advice on which raised panel bit set to buy. I will be doing this on the side for my own use and won't be selling cabinets or anything like that but at the same time I want this set of bits to last and work well so I don't want to scrimp. I have looked at MLCS, Katana, CMT and Sommerfeld. Any suggestions on which way to go with those or others for that matter? Also would like to know if most people use a coping sled or not. And if so can you recommend a good one. The reviews on every one I have found are all over the map so I want to make sure I get what I pay for.


You might also like to take a look at Trend:

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/productlist/3/10/coped_rail_and_stile.html

I have one of their sets, which is a three in two. One dual cutter for rails and styles - you just change the height to suit.
The other cutter is for the raised panels.

You should cut the panels in two or three light passes, which will reduce strain on the router and help to prevent tearout. Also, don't forget to slow the motor speed down for the panel cutter.


----------



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's a lot of helpful information already.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I use set up blocks and a coping sled. Set up blocks save me time and I hadn't used a sled till a year ago and what a big difference it makes. I'm a fan of Rockler tools and when buying a raised panel set I get the blocks and the sled is from them also. Very pleased with the results from both.


----------

